# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  إطار لتشريع نموذجي بشأن العنف المنزلي

## سالي جمعة

*إ**طار لتشريع نموذجي بشأن العنف المنزلي* *المحتويات*
*مقدمة* 
*أولا** -** الهدف*
*ثانيا**- التعاريف*
*ثالثا**- آليات تقديم البلاغات*
*رابعا**- واجبات الموظفين القضائيين*
*خامسا**- الدعوى الجنائية*
*سادسا**- الدعاوى المدنية*
*سابعا**- تقديم الخدمات*
*مقدمة*  1- يقدم إطار التشريع النموذجي أدناه موجزا للعناصر الهامة التي تعتبر جزءا لا يتجزأ من أي تشريع شامل بشأن العنف المنزلي. والهدف من هذا التشريع النموذجي هو أن يكون دليلا للهيئات التشريعية وللأجهزة المسؤولة عن توجيه هيئاتها التشريعية من أجل صياغة تشريع شامل بشأن العنف المنزلي.
*أولا**- الهدف*  2- يهدف هذا التشريع إلى ما يلي:
  (أ) الامتثال للمعايير الدولية التي تحكم العنف المنزلي؛ 
  (ب) الاعتراف بأن العنف المنزلي من أشكال العنف التي تصيب المرأة لأسباب تتعلق بالجنس والتي تقع في إطار الأسرة وفي إطار العلاقات المتبادلة بين الأشخاص؛ 
  (ج) الاعتراف بأن العنف المنزلي يشكل جريمة جسيمة ضد الفرد والمجتمع وبأنه لا يجوز التغاضي عنها أو التسامح بشأنها؛ 
  (د) وضع تشريع خاص لمنع العنف ضد المرأة في إطار العلاقات المتبادلة بين الأشخاص والعلاقات الأسرية، لحماية ضحايا مثل هذا العنف ومنع المزيد من العنف؛
  (ﻫ) إيجاد نطاق واسع من سبل الانتصاف المرنة والعاجلة (بما في ذلك سبل انتصاف في إطار التشريع الخاص للعنف المنزلي وسبل انتصاف جنائية ومدنية) لمنع العنف المنزلي وإزعاج المرأة في إطار العلاقات المتبادلة بين الأشخاص وفي إطار الأسرة، ولحماية المرأة عند وقوع مثل هذا العنف؛
  (و) كفالة أقصى قدر ممكن من الحماية لضحايا العنف المنزلي في كافة الحالات، من العنف البدني والجنسي إلى العنف النفسي؛
  (ز) إنشاء الإدارات وتنظيم البرامج والخدمات والبروتوكولات والواجبات، التي تشمل على سبيل المثال وليس على سبيل الحصر الملاجئ والبرامج الاستشارية وبرامج التدريب أثناء العمل، لمساعدة ضحايا العنف المنزلي؛
  (ح) تسهيل إنفاذ القوانين الجنائية الرادعة للعنف الذي يرتكب ضد المرأة في إطار العلاقات الخاصة بين الأشخاص والتي تعاقب على هذا العنف؛
  (ط) تعداد خدمات الدعم الشاملة والنص عليها في القانون، ومنها على سبيل المثال وليس على سبيل الحصر ما يلي:
  "1" الخدمات العاجلة لضحايا إساءة المعاملة وأسرهن؛
  "2" برامج الدعم لتلبية الاحتياجات الخاصة لضحايا إساءة المعاملة وأسرهن؛
  "3" البرامج التعليمية والاستشارية والعلاجية للمعتدين والضحايا؛
  "4" برامج المساعدة لمنع وإزالة العنف المنزلي التي تشمل زيادة توعية الجماهير وتعريفها بالموضوع؛
  (ي) زيادة قدرة الموظفين المكلفين بإنفاذ القوانين على مساعدة الضحايا وعلى إنفاذ القوانين بفعالية في حالات العنف المنزلي ومنع المزيد من حوادث إساءة المعاملة؛
  (ك) تدريب القضاة لإحاطتهم علما بالمسائل المتصلة برعاية الأطفال وبالدعم والأمان الاقتصادي لضحايا العنف المنزلي ووضع قواعد توجيهية لأوامر الحماية وتعزيز المبادئ التوجيهية التي لا تخفف من وطأة العنف المنزلي؛
  (ل) تعيين مستشارين لمساعدة الشرطة والقضاة وضحايا العنف المنزلي وﻹعادة تأهيل المعتدين وتدريبهم؛
  (م) زيادة الوعي في المجتمع بحدوث العنف المنزلي وبأسبابه، وتشجيع مشاركة المجتمع في استئصال العنف المنزلي. 
*ثانيا - التعاريف*  3- من الملح أن تأخذ الدول بأوسع التعاريف الممكنة ﻷعمال العنف المنزلي وللعلاقات التي يقع في إطارها هذا العنف، مع مراعاة أن هذه الانتهاكات ليست مرتبطة كما يبدو للوهلة اﻷولى بالجوانب الثقافية، نظرا ﻹخلال الزيادة في تدفقات اللاجئين بالممارسات الثقافية المميزة، بصورة رسمية أو غير رسمية. كذلك، ينبغي أن تأخذ الدول بأوسع التعاريف الممكنة بغية الاتفاق مع المعايير الدولية.
  4- ومن الملح أن تصدر الدول تشريعات شاملة للعنف المنزلي تدرج بها سبل الانتصاف الجنائية والمدنية بدلا من إجراء تعديلات هامشية للقوانين الجنائية والمدنية القائمة.
*ألف: العنف المنزلي*  5- ينبغي أن ينص التشريع صراحة على أن العنف الذي يقع على المرأة في إطار الأسرة والعنف الذي يقع على المرأة في إطار العلاقات المتبادلة بين الأشخاص يشكل عنفا منزليا.
  6- وينبغي أن تكون لغة القانون واضحة وأن لا يشوبها أي غموض في حماية المرأة التي تقع ضحية للعنف الناتج عن أسباب تتعلق بالجنس في إطار الأسرة وفي إطار العلاقات الحميمة. وينبغي التفرقة بين العنف المنزلي والعنف الذي يقع داخل الأسرة والنص على ذلك في التشريع.
*باء: العلاقات الواجبة التنظيم*  7- ينبغي أن تشمل العلاقات التي تدخل في إطار التشريع المتعلق بالعنف المنزلي الزوجات، والشريكات في المعيشة بلا زواج، والزوجات أو الشريكات في المعيشة السابقات، والصديقات الحميمات (بما في ذلك الصديقات الحميمات اللاتي لا يعشن في نفس المنزل)، والقريبات (ومنهن على سبيل المثال وليس على سبيل الحصر الأخوات، والبنات، والأمهات)، والخادمات. 
  8- ولا ينبغي أن تسمح الدول للممارسات الدينية أو الثقافية بالحيلولة دون توفير هذه الحماية لجميع النساء.
  9- وينبغي أن توفر الدولة هذه الحماية للنساء غير المواطنات وأن تقوم بمساءلة الرجال غير المواطنين بنفس المعايير التي تسري على مواطنيها من الرجال.
  10- ولا ينبغي أن توجد قيود على رفع الدعاوى من جانب النساء ضد أزواجهن أو شركائهن في المعيشة. وينبغي تعديل قوانين اﻹثبات وقوانين الإجراءات الجنائية والمدنية لكي تنص على هذه الاحتمالات. 
*جيم: أعمال العنف المنزلي*  11- يعني "العنف المنزلي" جميع أشكال إساءة المعاملة البدنية أو النفسية أو الجنسية القائمة على أساس الجنس والتي ترتكب من أحد أفراد الأسرة ضد النساء في الأسرة من مجرد الاعتداء إلى الضرب البدني المشدد، والاختطاف، والتهديد، والتخويف، والإكراه، والقذف، والسب، ودخول الأماكن بالقوة أو بوجه مخالف للقانون، والحريق العمد، وتخريب الممتلكات، والعنف الجنسي، واغتصاب الزوجة، والعنف المتصل بالبائنة أو بالمهر، وتشويه الأعضاء التناسلية للإناث، والعنف المتصل بالاستغلال الجنسي عن طريق البغاء، والعنف ضد الخادمات المنزليات، والشروع في ارتكاب مثل هذه اﻷفعال.
*ثالثا - آليات تقديم البلاغات*  12- ينبغي أن يوفر القانون لضحايا وشهود العنف المنزلي، ولأعضاء أسر الضحايا ومن تربطهم بهن علاقات وثيقة، وللقائمين بتقديم الخدمات الطبية التابعين للدولة أو الخواص، ولمراكز تقديم المساعدة في حالات العنف المنزلي، إمكانية تقديم بلاغات عن حوادث العنف المنزلي إلى الشرطة أو اﻹدعاء المباشر بشأن هذه الحوادث أمام المحكمة. 
*ألف: واجبات أفراد الشرطة*  13- ينبغي أن ينص القانون على التزام أفراد الشرطة بالاستجابة لكل طلب للمساعدة والحماية في حالات الادعاء بوقوع عنف منزلي.
  14- ولا يجوز أن تكون الأولوية التي يوليها أفراد الشرطة للبلاغات المتعلقة بإساءة المعاملة من جانب أحد أفراد الأسرة أو من جانب أحد المقيمين معها أقل من الأولوية التي يولونها للبلاغات المتعلقة بإساءة المعاملة أو العنف المماثلة من جانب غير هؤلاء اﻷفراد.
  15- وينبغي أن تنتقل الشرطة إلى مكان وقوع العنف المنزلي في الحالات التالية:
  (أ) عندما يشير صاحب البلاغ إلى أن العنف على وشك الوقوع أو أنه لا يزال قائما؛
  (ب) عندما يشير صاحب البلاغ إلى وجود أمر نافذ بشأن العنف المنزلي وأنه من المحتمل خرق هذا اﻷمر؛
  (ج) عندما يشير صاحب البلاغ إلى وقوع العنف المنزلي فعليا.
  16- وينبغي أن تنتقل الشرطة إلى الموقع فورا حتى إذا لم يكن صاحب البلاغ هو ضحية العنف وكان شاهدا له أو صديقا للضحية أو أحد أقاربها أو من العمال الصحيين أو من العاملين بمراكز تقديم المساعدة في حالات العنف المنزلي.
  17- وينبغي أن تقوم الشرطة عند تلقي البلاغ بما يلي:
  (أ) استجواب الأطراف والشهود، بما في ذلك الأطفال، في غرف منفصلة لإتاحة الفرصة لهم للإدلاء بأقوالهم بحرية؛
  (ب) تسجيل البلاغ بالتفصيل؛
  (ج) إخطار الضحية بحقوقها على النحو الذي سيرد أدناه؛
  (د) تحرير محضر للعنف المنزلي والتصرف فيه طبقا للقانون؛
  (ﻫ) نقل أو اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لنقل الضحية إلى أقرب مستشفى أو مرفق صحي للعلاج، عند الاقتضاء؛
  (و) نقل أو اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لنقل الضحية وأطفالها والأشخاص الذين تعولهم إلى مكان آمن أو إلى أحد الملاجئ، عند الاقتضاء؛
  (ز) توفير الحماية لمقدم البلاغ المتعلق بالعنف المنزلي؛
  (ح) اتخاذ الترتيبات اللازمة لإبعاد المتهم من المنزل وإذا تعذر ذلك وكانت الضحية لا تزال في خطر اتخاذ الترتيبات اللازمة للقبض عليه.
*باء: الإجراءات البديلة للبلاغ*  18- يجوز للضحية أو للشاهد أو لصاحب البلاغ أن يرفع دعوى مباشرة بشأن العنف المنزلي أمام إحدى المحاكم التالية:
  (أ) المحكمة التي يقع بدائرتها محل إقامة المتهم؛
  (ب) المحكمة التي يقع بدائرتها محل إقامة الضحية؛
  (ج) المحكمة التي يقع بدائرتها العنف؛
  (د) المحكمة التي يقع بدائرتها محل الإقامة المؤقت للضحية إذا غادرت محل إقامتها الدائم لتجنب المزيد من إساءة المعاملة.
  19- ويجوز للضحية أن تقدم البلاغ المتعلق بالعنف المنزلي إلى المرفق الصحي التابع للدولة أو الخاص لإحالته إلى مركز الشرطة المختص بالدائرة القضائية التي يقع بها المرفق الصحي.
  20- ويجوز لأقارب الضحية أو لأصدقائها أو للأشخاص الذين يقدمون المساعدة لها تقديم البلاغ المتعلق بالعنف المنزلي إلى الشرطة لمباشرة التحقيق اللازم.
*جيم: بيان حقوق الضحية*  21- يهدف بيان حقوق الضحية إلى إحاطة الضحية علما بسبل الانتصاف القانونية المتاحة لها خلال المرحلة اﻷولى لشكواها المتعلقة بمخالفة حقوقها القانونية. وينبغي أيضا أن يوضح هذا البيان بإيجاز واجبات الشرطة والجهاز القضائي فيما يتعلق بالضحية:
  (أ) فينبغي أن يكون اتصال فرد الشرطة بالضحية بلغة تفهمها بعد تعريفها بهويته وبرقم علامة الشرطة الخاصة به. ويقتضي القانون من فرد الشرطة أن يخطر ضحية العنف المنزلي بأنه يجوز له في حالة الادعاء بارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم التي تدخل في نطاق العنف المنزلي القبض على المتهم فورا ومطالبته بمغادرة المنزل أو طرده منه بالقوة؛
  (ب) وينبغي لفرد الشرطة أن ينقل الضحية أو أن يتخذ اللازم لنقلها إلى أحد المرافق الصحية للعلاج؛
  (ج) إذا أرادت الضحية مغادرة محل إقامتها، ينبغي لفرد الشرطة أن يساعدها في الانتقال إلى مكان آمن أو إلى أحد الملاجئ؛
  (د) وينبغي أن يتخذ فرد الشرطة كافة الخطوات المعقولة لضمان سلامة الضحية والأشخاص الذين تعولهم؛
  (ﻫ) وينبغي أن يقدم فرد الشرطة بيانا خطيا للضحية بالإجراءات القانونية المتاحة لها، بلغة تفهمها. وينبغي أن يشير هذا البيان إلى ما يلي:
  "1" أنها يجوز لها بمقتضى القانون أن تطلب من المحكمة أمرا زجريا غيابيا و/أو أمرا بالكف عن استمرار إساءة معاملتها أو إساءة معاملة الأشخاص الذين تعولهم أو الذين يقيمون معها أو الذين يقدمون المساعدة لها أو الذين يأوونها؛
  "2" أن اﻷمر الزجري و/أو أمر المحكمة سيوفران الحماية لممتلكاتها وللممتلكات المشتركة من التخريب؛
  "3" أنه يجوز للأمر الزجري أن يأمر المتهم بمغادرة مسكن الأسرة؛
  "4" أنه يجوز للضحية، في حالة وقوع العنف ليلا أو في إجازة نهاية الأسبوع أو في أيام العطلات الرسمية أن تلجأ إلى تدابير الإغاثة العاجلة للحصول على اﻷمر الزجري من القاضي المكلف بالخدمة؛
  "5" أنه لا يلزم وجود محام مع الضحية للحصول على اﻷمر الزجري الغيابي أو على أمر المحكمة؛ 
  "6" أن مكاتب المحاكم ستقدم الاستمارات والمساعدة غير القانونية اللازمة للحصول على الأوامر الزجرية الغيابية أو أوامر المحكمة. وستراعي هذه المكاتب إحالة الضحايا إلى المحاكم المختصة سواء من حيث المكان أو من حيث الولاية.
  "7" أن الشرطة ستقوم بإشعار المتهم بالأمر الزجري الغيابي طبقا للأصول.
*دال: تقرير العنف المنزلي*  22- ينبغي لفرد الشرطة الذي يتلقى بلاغا بشأن العنف المنزلي أن يحرر تقريرا كاملا بذلك وسيكون هذا التقرير جزءا من المحضر. وينبغي موافاة وزارة العدل و(عند الاقتضاء) محكمة الأحوال الشخصية بنسخة من هذا التقرير.
  23- وينبغي أن يكون تقرير العنف المنزلي بالشكل الذي سيحدده رئيس الشرطة. وينبغي أن يشمل على سبيل المثال وليس على سبيل الحصر، البيانات التالية:
  (أ) العلاقة بين الطرفين؛
  (ب) جنس كل من الطرفين؛
  (ج) معلومات عن المستويات المهنية والعلمية للطرفين؛
  (د) ساعة وتاريخ تلقي البلاغ؛
  (ﻫ) ساعة بدء التحقيق في البلاغ؛
  (و) مدى تعرض الأطفال للعنف ومدى وقوعه بحضورهم؛
  (ز) نوع ومدى جسامة إساءة المعاملة؛
  (ح) عدد ونوع الأسلحة المستخدمة؛
  (ط) الوقت الذي استغرقه فرد الشرطة للسيطرة على الموقف والإجراءات التي اتخذها لذلك؛
  (ي) التاريخ الفعلي للأمر الصادر بشأن الطرفين ومضمونه؛
  (ك) أي بيانات أخرى لازمة لتحليل الظروف التي أدت إلى وقوع العنف المنزلي المزعوم.
  24- وينبغي أن يقوم رئيس الشرطة بتجميع كافة البيانات الواردة بتقارير العنف المنزلي وأن يقدم تقريرا سنويا عنها إلى وزارة العدل/شؤون المرأة، والبرلمان.
  25- وينبغي أن يشمل التقرير السنوي، على سبيل المثال وليس على سبيل الحصر، ما يلي:
  (أ) مجموع البلاغات الواردة؛
  (ب) عدد المحاضر المحررة للضحايا من كل من الجنسين؛
  (ج) عدد البلاغات التي تم التحقيق فيها؛
  (د) متوسط الوقت الذي كان لازما للاستجابة لكل بلاغ؛
  (ﻫ) نوع اﻹجراء الذي اتخذته الشرطة للتصرف في البلاغ بما في ذلك عدد الأشخاص الذين تم القبض عليهم.
*رابعا - واجبات الموظفين القضائيين* *ألف: اﻷمر الزجري الغيابي المؤقت*  26- يجوز إصدار اﻷمر الزجري الغيابي بناء على طلب ضحية العنف في حالة عدم حضور المدعى عليه أمام المحكمة أو عدم إمكان إعلانه بالحضور لاختفائه. وقد يحتوي اﻷمر الغيابي على أمر أولي بعدم التعرض في المستقبل و/أو بمنع مرتكب إساءة المعاملة/المدعى عليه من الحيلولة دون استخدام الضحية/المدعية لممتلكاتها الأساسية، بما في ذلك للمسكن المشترك. 
  27- ويوصى أيضا بإتاحة حق المطالبة بإصدار اﻷمر الزجري لفئة أوسع نطاقا من الأشخاص، بجانب الضحية. فمن المتصور أن تكون الضحية غير قادرة على اللجوء إلى الجهاز القضائي. ومن المتصور أيضا احتياج الشهود وغيرهم من الأشخاص الذين يقدمون المساعدة للضحية لمثل هذا اﻷمر لخشيتهم من استعمال العنف معهم.
  28- وفي حالة وجود خطر جسيم يهدد حياة أو صحة أو رفاه الضحية، وعدم احتمال سلامتها إلى حين صدور أمر المحكمة، يجوز للضحية/الشاكية، أو ﻷحد أقاربها، أو ﻷحد موظفي الشؤون الاجتماعية طلب الإغاثة العاجلة من القاضي المكلف بالخدمة وذلك بإصدار أمر زجري غيابي مؤقت ضد المتهم خلال 24 ساعة من وقوع العنف.
  29- ويجوز أن ينص اﻷمر الزجري الغيابي على ما يلي:
  "1" إلزام المعتدي بمغادرة منزل الأسرة؛
  "2" تنظيم رؤية المعتدي لأطفاله؛
  "3" منع المعتدي من الاتصال بالضحية في مكان العمل أو في أي مكان آخر تتردد عليه؛
  "4" إلزام المعتدي بسداد تكاليف العلاج الطبي اللازم للضحية؛
  "5" منع التصرف من طرف واحد في اﻷموال المشتركة؛
  "6" إشعار الضحية والمعتدي بجواز القبض على المتهم في حالة مخالفته للأمر الزجري وتوجيه تهم جنائية إليه؛
  "7" إخطار الضحية بأنه يجوز لها، بجانب استخدام اﻷمر الزجري الصادر بموجب تشريع العنف المنزلي، أن تطلب من النيابة تحريك الدعوى الجنائية ضد المعتدي؛
  "8" إخطار الضحية بأنه يجوز لها، بجانب استخدام اﻷمر الزجري الصادر بموجب تشريع العنف المنزلي، وبجانب المطالبة بالمحاكمة الجنائية، الادعاء المدني ضد المعتدي والمطالبة بالطلاق أو بالانفصال أو بالتعويض أو بالجبر؛
  "9" مطالبة كلا الطرفين بإخطار المحكمة بكافة الإجراءات التي يتخذانها من أجل الحصول على أمر بالحماية، وبأي نزاع قضائي أمام المحاكم المدنية و/أو محاكم الأحداث، و/أو بأي إجراءات جنائية تخص أي من الطرفين.
  30- يظل اﻷمر الزجري الغيابي المؤقت الذي يصدر بموجب إجراءات الإغاثة العاجلة ساريا إلى حين صدور اﻷمر الزجري الغيابي النهائي ولكن ليس لمدة تزيد على عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدور اﻷمر الزجري الغيابي المؤقت.
  31- وينبغي إخطار الشاكية بما يلي:
  (أ) أنه يجوز لها، بجانب استخدام اﻷمر الزجري الصادر بموجب تشريع العنف المنزلي، طلب أمر من المحكمة لحمايتها من إساءة معاملتها مرة أخرى، أو طلب تجديد هذا اﻷمر، و/أو مطالبة النيابة بتحريك الدعوى الجنائية ضد المتهم؛
  (ب) أن طلب الحصول على أمر زجري غيابي لا يؤثر بأي حال من الأحوال على حقوقها المدنية مثل الحق في الانفصال القضائي أو الحق في الطلاق أو في التعويض عن الضرر؛
  (ج) ويجوز للمدعى عليه، بعد إشعار الشاكية بمدة 24 ساعة، المطالبة بإلغاء اﻷمر الزجري المؤقت أو بتعديله. 
  32- ويؤدي عدم الامتثال للأمر الزجري الغيابي إلى محاكمة المعتدي نظير تهمة إهانة المحاكمة وإلى معاقبته بالغرامة وبالسجن. 
*باء: أوامر الحماية*  33- تصدر أوامر الحماية بناء على طلب ضحية العنف المنزلي، أو أحد أقاربها، أو أحد موظفي الشؤون الاجتماعية، أو أي شخص يقدم المساعدة لها. 
  34- ويجوز طلب هذا اﻷمر بعد انقضاء اﻷمر الزجري الغيابي المؤقت أو بالاستقلال عنه.
  35- وتستخدم أوامر الحماية لحماية الضحية، أو أحد أقاربها، أو أحد موظفي الشؤون الاجتماعية، أو أي شخص يقدم المساعدة لها من استمرار العنف أو من التهديد به.
  36- وينبغي للقاضي أن ينظر في طلب إصدار اﻷمر بالحماية في غضون عشرة أيام من تاريخ البلاغ أو تاريخ طلب الحصول على أمر الحماية.
  37- وينبغي أن يتحقق القاضي من البيانات الواردة في طلب اﻷمر بالحماية.
  38- ويحتوي اﻷمر الذي يصدر من المحكمة بالحماية على كل أو بعض ما يلي:
  (أ) منع المعتدي/المدعى عليه من التسبب في مزيد من الضرر للضحية/المدعية، أو للأشخاص الذين تعولهم، أو ﻷقاربها الآخرين، أو للأشخاص الذين يقدمون المساعدة لها؛
  (ب) تكليف المدعى عليه بمغادرة منزل الأسرة دون الفصل، بأي حال من الأحوال، في أحقية أي من الطرفين في الممتلكات؛
  (ج) تكليف المدعى عليه بمواصلة دفع الإيجار أو أقساط المسكن وبدفع نفقة للمدعية وللأشخاص الذين يعولونهم معا؛
  (د) تكليف المدعى عليه بتسليم السيارة و/أو غيرها من الأجهزة الشخصية للمدعية؛
  (ﻫـ) تنظيم رؤية المدعى عليه للأطفال؛
  (و) منع المدعى عليه من الاتصال بالمدعية في مكان عملها أو في أي مكان آخر تتردد عليه؛
  (ز) منع المدعى عليه من شراء أو استخدام أو حيازة سلاح ناري أو أي سلاح آخر تحدده المحكمة إذا تبين لها أن وجود مثل هذا السلاح في حوزته أو أن استخدامه له قد يعرض حياة المدعية جديا للخطر؛
  (ح) تكليف المدعى عليه بسداد تكاليف العلاج الطبي للمدعية وتكاليف محاميها وإيوائها؛
  (ط) منع التصرف من طرف واحد في الممتلكات المشتركة؛
  (ي) إشعار المدعية والمدعى عليه بتعرض المدعى عليه في حالة مخالفته للأمر الزجري للتوقيف بأمر أو بغير أمر من المحكمة ولتوجيه تهم جنائية إليه؛
  (ك) إخطار المدعية بأنه يجوز لها، بجانب استخدام اﻷمر الزجري الصادر بموجب تشريع العنف المنزلي، مطالبة النيابة بتحريك الدعوى الجنائية ضد المدعى عليه؛
  (ل) إخطار المدعية بأنها يجوز لها، بجانب استخدام اﻷمر الزجري الصادر بموجب تشريع العنف المنزلي، رفع دعوى مدنية مستعجلة للمطالبة بالطلاق أو بالانفصال أو بالتعويض أو بالجبر؛
  (م) عقد جلسات سرية لصون خصوصيات الطرفين.
  39- ويقع عبء الإثبات في هذه الأحوال على المتهم الذي ينبغي له أن يثبت عدم وقوع العنف المنزلي.
  40- وينبغي للمحكمة أن ترسل نسخا من جميع أوامر الحماية/الأوامر الزجرية التي تصدرها إلى دوائر الشرطة التي توجد بها المدعية والأشخاص الذين تحميهم هذه الأوامر في غضون 24 ساعة من صدورها.
  41- وينبغي للشرطة والمحاكم أن تراقب الامتثال لأوامر الحماية. وتشكل مخالفة أوامر الحماية جريمة جنائية. وتؤدي هذه الجريمة، بالإضافة إلى إهانة المحكمة، إلى معاقبة المتهم بالغرامة وبالسجن.
  42- وإذا قدمت المدعية شهادة بعدم امتلاكها اﻷموال اللازمة لطلب اﻷمر الزجري الغيابي أو أمر الحماية، يقبل هذا الطلب بغير رسوم.
  43- ويجوز للمحكمة في حالة سوء النية أو في حالة عدم وجود ما يبرر الطلب أن تحكم على صاحب الطلب بسداد المصاريف وبدفع تعويض للمدعى عليه.
* خامسا - الدعوى الجنائية*  44- ينبغي أن يضع رئيس النيابة المختص أو النائب العام تعليمات خطية للموظفين المكلفين بالتحقيق في جرائم العنف المنزلي.
  45- وإذا قررت المحكمة أنه لا وجه ﻹقامة الدعوى الجنائية في جريمة تتعلق بالعنف المنزلي، يتعين عليها أن تبين اﻷسباب المحددة لذلك في أسباب الحكم.
  46- وفي الدعاوى الجنائية المتعلقة بالعنف المنزلي، ينبغي أن يبين وكيل النيابة المسؤول عن التحقيق في ملف الدعوى أن الموضوع قيد التحقيق يتعلق بجريمة من جرائم العنف المنزلي.
  47- وتكون أقوال المجني عليها كافية للملاحقة. ولا يجوز حفظ الدعوى على أساس عدم كفاية الأدلة فقط. 
  48- وينبغي أن يشير الحكم بالإدانة على جريمة تتعلق بالعنف المنزلي إلى نتائج الدعوى.
  49- وفي مرحلة المحكمة، لا يجوز للمتهم بجريمة تتعلق بالعنف المنزلي الاتصال بالمجني عليها بغير حضور أحد.
  50- ويجوز تقديم اﻷمر الزجري أو أمر الحماية كدليل مادي في الدعوى الجنائية.
  51- وعند توجيه الاتهام بارتكاب جريمة تتعلق بالعنف المنزلي إلى المتهم ﻷول مرة واعترافه بأنه مذنب، يجوز للمحكمة، إذا كانت طبيعة الجريمة تسمح بذلك، وبعد موافقة المجني عليها، أن تأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة وأن تسدي النصح له، دون إخلال بحقها في إصدار أمر بالحماية.
  52- وعند إدانة المتهم بجريمة جسيمة متعلقة بالعنف المنزلي، يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بإيداعه بالسجن فترة من الزمن وبإسداء النصح له. 
  53- ويوصى بتوقيع عقوبات مشددة في قضايا العنف المنزلي في حالات العود، والاعتداء الجسيم، واستخدام السلاح.
  54- ولا يوصى بالاكتفاء بإسداء النصح بدلا من توقيع عقوبة جنائية في حالات الاعتداء الشديد.
  55- وينبغي وضع مبادئ توجيهية واضحة للعقاب. 
*سادسا - الدعاوى المدنية*  56- لا تحول الدعاوى المدنية المتعلقة بالطلاق أو بالانفصال القضائي أو بالتعويض دون صدور أوامر الحماية.
  57- وفي هذه الأحوال، تصدر أوامر الحماية بالإضافة إلى الدعاوى المدنية وليس عوضا عنها. 
  58- ويجوز أن تصدر أوامر الحماية والأوامر الزجرية بصورة منفصلة ودون أن تكون مصحوبة بدعاوى للطلاق أو للانفصال القضائي.
  59- ويجوز تقديم اﻷمر الزجري أو أمر الحماية كدليل مادي في الدعوى المدنية.
*سابعا - تقديم الخدمات* *ألف: الخدمات العاجلة*  60- ينبغي أن تقدم الدولة خدمات عاجلة تشمل ما يلي:
  "1" خدمات عاجلة طارئة لمدة 72 ساعة؛
  "2" إمكانية الوصول إلى الخدمات والحصول عليها بصورة دائمة؛
  "3" النقل فورا من منزل الضحية إلى المركز الطبي أو المأوى أو مكان آمن؛
  "4" الرعاية الطبية الفورية؛
  "5" المشورة والمساعدة القانونية العاجلة؛
  "6" المشورة العاجلة لكفالة الآمان وتأمينه؛
  "7" مراعاة السرية في جميع الاتصالات بضحايا العنف المنزلي وأسرهن.
*باء: الخدمات غير العاجلة*  61- ينبغي أن تقدم الدولة خدمات غير عاجلة تشمل ما يلي:
  (أ) خدمات إعادة تأهيل طويلة اﻷجل لضحايا العنف المنزلي عن طريق تقديم المشورة لهن وتدريبهن على العمل وتوفير المساعدة اللازمة لهن؛
  (ب) خدمات إعادة تأهيل طويلة اﻷجل للمعتدين عن طريق تقديم المشورة لهم؛
  (ج) برامج للعنف المنزلي تنفذ بالاستقلال عن برامج المساعدة الاجتماعية؛
  (د) خدمات بالتعاون مع الخدمات والبرامج العامة والخاصة، التابعة للدولة والمحلية، وبالتنسيق معها.
*جيم: تدريب المسؤولين بالشرطة*  62- ينبغي أن تضطلع إدارة الشرطة ببرامج تعليمية وتدريبية مستمرة لإحاطة أفراد الشرطة علما بما يلي:
  (أ) طبيعة العنف المنزلي ومداه وأسبابه وعواقبه؛
  (ب) الحقوق القانونية لضحايا العنف المنزلي وسبل الانتصاف المتاحة لهن؛
  (ج) الخدمات والمرافق المتاحة للضحايا والمعتدين؛
  (د) الواجبات القانونية التي تقع على عاتق أفراد الشرطة في مجال التوقيف وتوفير الحماية والمساعدة في حالات العنف المنزلي؛
  (ﻫ) أساليب معالجة حوادث العنف المنزلي التي تعرض أفراد الشرطة ﻷقل قدر ممكن من الإصابات والتي تعزز سلامة الضحايا واﻷفراد الذين يعولونهم.
  63- وينبغي تدريب الطلبة بكلية الشرطة على كيفية معالجة حالات العنف المنزلي.
  64- وينبغي أيضا إنشاء وحدات خاصة يتلقى فيها أفراد الشرطة تدريبا خاصا على معالجة الحالات اﻷكثر تعقيدا.
  65- وينبغي اشتراك علماء التربية وعلماء النفس والضحايا في برامج الحلقات الدراسية المخصصة للشرطة لتوعيتهم بالمشكلة. 
*دال: تدريب الموظفين القضائيين*  66- ينبغي الاضطلاع ببرامج تدريبية مستمرة للموظفين القضائيين لموافاتهم بكيفية معالجة حالات العنف المنزلي. وينبغي أن تشمل هذه البرامج التدريبية المبادئ التوجيهية المتعلقة بما يلي:
  "1" إصدار الأوامر الزجرية الغيابية؛
  "2" إصدار أوامر الحماية؛
  "3" التوجيهات الواجبة التقديم للضحايا بشأن سبل الانتصاف القانونية المتاحة؛
  "4" المبادئ التوجيهية للعقاب.
  67- وينبغي أن يشمل التدريب دورات تمهيدية تستغرق عددا معينا من الساعات واستعراضا سنويا يستغرق عددا آخر من الساعات.
  68- وينبغي أيضا إنشاء محاكم خاصة لأحوال الأسرة وتوفير تدريب مكثف وتخصصي لجهاز القضاء لمعالجة الحالات اﻷشد تعقيدا.
*هاء: تدريب المستشارين*  69- ينبغي أن توفر الدولة مستشارين مدربين لمساعدة الشرطة والقضاة والضحايا في حالات العنف المنزلي ولمساعدة مرتكبي هذا العنف.
  70- وينبغي أن تضطلع الدولة ببرامج المستشارين المتعلقة بمرتكبي العنف المنزلي بالإضافة إلى القضاء الجنائي وليس كبديل له. 
  71- وينبغي أن تهدف برامج المستشارين إلى ما يلي:
  "1" مساعدة مرتكبي العنف المنزلي على تحمل المسؤولية عن هذا العنف وعلى الالتزام بعدم التمادي فيه؛
  "2" توعية مرتكبي العنف المنزلي بمخالفة أعمالهم للقانون.
  72- ولا ينبغي تمويل برامج المستشارين وتقديم المشورة لمرتكبي العنف المنزلي من الموارد المخصصة لضحايا العنف المنزلي. 
  73- ولا ينبغي أن تكون المشورة لضحايا العنف المنزلي إلزامية، وينبغي أن تكون هذه المشورة:
  (أ) بالمجان؛
  (ب) لشد أزر الضحية ولمساعدتها على اتخاذ قرار بشأن الاستراتيجيات القصيرة اﻷجل والطويلة اﻷجل الواجبة الإتباع لحمايتها من المزيد من العنف وللعودة إلى حياتها الطبيعية.

 	_______________________
 * التقريــر المقـدم مـن السيدة راديكا كوماراسوامي المقررة الخاصة المعنية بمسألة العنف ضد المرأة، أسبابه وعواقبه، إلى الدورة الثانية والخمسون للجنة حقوق الإنسان بالأمم المتحدة، عملا بقرار لجنة حقوق اﻹنسان 1995/85. وثيقة الأمم المتحدة E/CN.4/1996/53/Add.2..

----------

